# Bills Outstanding to UPC / Will my credit rating be affected



## pipesofpeace (11 Nov 2009)

Bills Outstanding to UPC / Will my credit rating be affected

I canceled my direct debit to UPC months ago due to bad service. I rang and canceled where the women on the phone told me that i would be billed out for the remiander of the contract(6months*€100 = 600) I had paid my bills on time and in full up to that time

Told her they could sing for it

A few months down the road and i get a voicemail saying contact X in regard to the bill. Its not UPC but perhaps a solicitor or debt collection agency not sure yet

I've moved address but just wondering would this affect my credit rating i',m loath to pay out to UPC


----------



## Irish-Lass (15 Dec 2009)

If you entered into a 12 month contract and just cancelled your direct debit they are entitled to seek payment for breach of contract.

If they send the debt to an outside agency and decide to pursue same in the District Court it may very well affect your credit rating.

Why not give them a call and try and enter into an arrangement with them, explain the bad service etc.  At least that way you won't have to worry about it coming back to bite you in the butt


----------



## bond-007 (15 Dec 2009)

If they take you to court it may affect your rating. Otherwise no.


----------



## jhegarty (16 Dec 2009)

UPC can not affect you credit rating.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Dec 2009)

A judgement against you can be registered and these are picked up by the various credit rating places. This will affect your ability to get credit if they do a judgement search.


----------



## dewdrop (16 Dec 2009)

When i worked in a bank we always got Stubbs Gazette and if a client appeared in it a note to that effect would be placed in the file and obviously could affect a subsequent request for credit. at minimum an explanation would be sought.


----------

